# Best company for designing ecommerce site?



## perajnr (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi I am looking to see if anyone can recommend to me a good ecommerce website designing company that you have dealt with in the past? I would like something that looks really professional but not cost me an arm and a leg. I would ideally like to have a site that offers both Paypal and credit card payment.

Thanks,

Matt.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Private message me and I can help you with this. I've made our own website and used to make websites professionally at a very fair cost, quickly. I'll be happy to show you some of my work and a quote. If you could Private Message me with a website out there that you'd like yours to model after. Credit Card and Paypal payments are easy to set up, as you can see from my own website.


----------



## artfulhome (Dec 31, 2011)

Our company has been working with eCommerce Websites and Online stores from MightyMerchant - Shopping cart solutions for years now, and they are absolutely terrific! They do everything from small storefronts to huge, complex sites, have great customer service (we know them each by name, and they, us), and design great looking websites that you can update and manage yourself if you want to. Our website is pretty complex--we have something like 2000 items, both wholesale and retail shops in one site, searchable by theme, artist and product, and are constantly updating--and they were able to help us affordably when no one else really could. I can't recommend them highly enough!


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

You last two people, could you please post your own personal website? I am interested to see their work.

I used opencart as a opensource platform.... meaning it was free. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## artfulhome (Dec 31, 2011)

Sure--yujean.com

Also, after I posted, I checked your website out--great stuff! Both the site and the designs.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Your website is very well done as well, and I am usually pretty critical. Good work.


----------

